# The plot thickens...thyroid/kidneys



## Butterflyjkg

I just typed this long post and it disappeared! I hate when that happens. Long story short, I am heading to my Endo today for a Q & A session and to find out WHY I have not been tested for T3 and Ferritin, etc.

I have been having back ache/pain for about 5 weeks now. I had a urine test that had scant blood in it... and was told to have it retested two weeks after my period started.

I did that and SURPRISE I still have blood.. and a back ache on the left side which is now the whole side.. not just lower. My fam. doc said that I need a CT just as a 'precaution'.... and that scant blood might be "normal" for me...

Okay, I don't think so. Just a guess, but I am leaning toward NO. I think I have gravel or a stone or something. She said to find a urologist and schedule an appt.

Now I just found out, via the INTERNET, that kidney and thyroid go HAND IN HAND!! WHY didn't my fam. doc tell me that??!!! I feel like I am just totally insignificant! WHY does no one give a hoot about me and my not feeling well?? This fam. doc is the one who told me that thyroid cancer was "a piece of cake".... I guess compared to HER breast cancer and chemo and hair loss and on and on , it would APPEAR to be a piece of cake.

SO, what do you think about this? Who among you guys have kidney problems or has some info to share with me about this whole mess I am in??

I feel like they think I am making this crap up... my back hurts for 5 weeks and the last week has been NOT fun with mid-upper back pain that will NOT go away .

I also read that calcium carbonate and high doses of Vit. D can cause kidney problems too. I was never told what dose to take of ANYTHING after my thyroid was removed. How would I know if I was taking too much or whatever?? It's insane and I have had it.

I was told that after this surgery I would take a pill for the rest of my life and I was good to go! Move on and enjoy life and blah blah blah...


----------



## Negative101

Im not sure how well accepted the link of kidneys to thyroid is... I believe there are studies, but it still appears pretty novel. I may be wrong.

Anyway, luckily an evaluation of your kidneys can be done rather simply... through blood tests and an ultrasound. This should assist in the direction for your blood in urine.

Back pain is a very general symptom that applies to a majority of people. Kidney pain tends to lean more towards the sides, just below your back ribs and flank area.


----------



## Butterflyjkg

This is what I was reading.. don't know if it's true...

Thyroid hormones control the rate at which your kidneys can do their filtration work;thus, if thyroid function is impaired then kidney function is similarly impaired. Synergistically, the kidneys also activate thyroid hormone, converting T4 to T3, though your liver is the main organ that performs this function.

Improving kidney function will help improve thyroid function and vice versa, and such improvements will invariably support improved cardiovascular health.

My back pain is in the middle are...not down where my jeans are but midway up..sorta where your ribs end. I'm not having a good feeling about it all.


----------



## jmill

Wow, what a day to catch this post. I had blood work done recently and it showed a big drop in kidney function since my last bloodwork in Sept. I made an early appointment with my endo and I see him next Monday. I've been having symptoms that are getting worse even on synthroid and wanted to bump it up a little. My eyes and face are getting really puffy and my skin itches like crazy. After reading the blood work it's pretty obvious I have kidney problems and thyroid problems. He hasn't checked my FT3 since I started going to him and as stated, T4 is mostly converted in the liver. I've had NAFLD (non alcoholic fatty liver disease) for twenty years and no one seems to pay any attention to this. I'd guess I'm not converting very well and my kidney function is being reduced along with my symptoms getting worse. Right now, I'm technically in stage three kidney failure! I need to get this under control asap.


----------



## Andros

jmill said:


> Wow, what a day to catch this post. I had blood work done recently and it showed a big drop in kidney function since my last bloodwork in Sept. I made an early appointment with my endo and I see him next Monday. I've been having symptoms that are getting worse even on synthroid and wanted to bump it up a little. My eyes and face are getting really puffy and my skin itches like crazy. After reading the blood work it's pretty obvious I have kidney problems and thyroid problems. He hasn't checked my FT3 since I started going to him and as stated, T4 is mostly converted in the liver. I've had NAFLD (non alcoholic fatty liver disease) for twenty years and no one seems to pay any attention to this. I'd guess I'm not converting very well and my kidney function is being reduced along with my symptoms getting worse. Right now, I'm technically in stage three kidney failure! I need to get this under control asap.


Oh, dear!! ASAP is right! Monday seems so far away!


----------



## Negative101

Your blood work for kidney function (creatinine and gfr) can be pretty altered depending on ones hydration


----------



## Butterflyjkg

Okay, so those of you reading this have two options right now.. I will warn you this might be a long rant. You can either close this out or grab a snack!!

My doctor appt. was pretty funny.. NOT. She wondered WHY I was back again to see her since she just saw me... ( BACK ON DEC 23rd). I said I have some questions and concerns. Told her about muscle twitching.. hair loss... being tired.....blood in urine... needing a CT scan.. and wondering WHY I am never tested for T3? and all that other stuff.

So you have to picture this.. my doctor is the tiniest little Indian lady who is very firm and to the point and talks about 500 Miles and hour.... so picture it...

She said this.... in a very FIRM broken and TO THE POINT Indian accent... use your imagination... " I told you before!! you do not NEED to have your T3 tested.. it is not really important... not for YOU anyway... for that twitching... eat a banana!!! bananas are good!!!! .....that hair loss is NOT from da TYroid....it's not."

I then said that it was listed as side effect from my meds.. and she says.. " Oh yes, it may be from your Synthroid... but it's rare ( keep in mind, I don't even TAKE Synthroid, HA!!) She said maybe she would switch me to Levoxyl... and that is when I said I ALREADY TAKE LEVOXYL!! You switched me to that back in DECEMBER!!! She then said OH, I changed you from Synthroid to Levoxyl already... I said NO, I have NEVER taken Synthroid... I took Levothyroxine....

Are you still with me, guys?? Wait! It gets MUCH better!! I won't let you down!

She said my labs are right where they should be...and that T3 stuff is only if someone would come in PRESENTING SYMPTOMS to her that would alert her that my T3 might not be in the right range!!!! but since I don't have any of those problems, she can assume my T3 is fine....

Okay.. did I just waste $35 on an office visit here??

HA! My friggin' hair is RAINING down... I am a nasty beyotch....twitchy.. depressed ( from my life I am sure).. etc.

I am wondering what symptoms I could have made up that would have triggered her to check my T3????? Then she almost pounded her fist when she told me " It's sym-tum-ATIC!! sym-tum-aTIC! this T3!

I swear this is true...:tongue0013:

THEN, she gets up and comes over and feels my neck... and she says " and dont ever tink of yourself as a cancer survivor!!! because you are NOT!!! This was ALL incidental!!.. Dis was not really anyting but an "incidental" really.. so.. don't ever tink of yourself as a cancer SURVIVOR.. you are NOT that!" I cringed and said OKAY, okay.. simmer down..... (no, I didn't say that but I wanted to.)

OKAY!! Great.. thank GOD she told me I am NOT a cancer survivor. WOW.. talk about a LOAD off my mind!!!!!!!!! HA!~~~ WTBLEEP do you mean I am NOT a cancer survivor?? I had friggin cancer.. I had trauma.. I lost my entire thyroid.. and it was THE most HELLACIOUS, HORRIFYING, DEPRESSING, SCARY and TRAUMATIZING experience of my entire LIFE!!???

I'm so glad she took the time to explain that to me.... whew. Now I can move on. 

I understand that she meant think positive and don't tell yourself you are a cancer patient... mine was so small... don't let it get into my brain or whatever.. she meant don't let that negative thought get me or constantly be nagging at me, etc. WRONG way of saying it!!!!!!!!! But wait!! it gets BETTER!!!!

THEN, she goes over and writes in my chart... she says.. " why is it that you have gained so much weight since your last visit here???!! HOW DID YOU DO THAT??!! I said um.. well...... I guess now that I am feeling better and not dying, I gained my weight back. I lost 20 lbs fast when I found out I had to have my thyroid out.. it scared me so bad. I gained it all back now.... so.....when I was here last visit, that was the skinnier ME.. this is the real me now.

She says.. " You are NOW ova-veight!! You need to get this weight DOWN. I don't want you at this weight! You need to drop ten pounds. I don't want you at dis weight....so..."

She also said that my kidney problems have nothing to do with my thyroid... and I said what about the SUPPLEMENTS I take because of my thyroid....Kidney stones are from excess calcium carbonate.. and excess vitamin D.. and..???

She said she will have my Vit D and calcium tested but that is it. .... OKAY.. HAHHAHA

SO... Not only am I NOT a cancer survivor.. BUT I am a friggin FAT ARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHA.. I left there wishing SO bad that my mom was still alive so we could have laughed like two crazy fools at that visit. (My mom ALSO had that cancer that's not really cancer like I had.. Thyroid.. and she didn't make it) I know she was there in spirit and had a chuckle.... I left there feeling like total LOOZAHHH!! With a big fat butt and bloody urine!!!!!!!

I am wondering if my cancerous nodule had been in my breast, would I THEN be called a cancer survivor?? Just what is the criteria for being called a cancer survivor? Does anyone know? Not that any of you on here WOULD know, since Thyroid cancer is just an "incidental"!!!! as I have been told numerous times now.

SO, I get NO T3 testing....and nothing else but Vit D and Calcium... now, If I have this CT today at 3 and it doesn't show stones or gravel... then I can assume my kidneys are just not functioning right or I am heading for failure or something else that's fun... I hope it's nothing, something incidental like my cancer was. Boy, wouldn't that be a stroke of luck!?? :confused0003:

I got out of that office and I laughed like a nut. I am thinking WHO is the nutty one here?? I was half tempted to SHOUT at the WORLD, "Hey, WORLD!!! I am NOT a cancer SURVIVORRRRR!!! and I'M FATTTTTTTTT!!!!"

I headed over to my sister's to tell her the good news that I am NOT a cancer survivor.. she was real happy to hear it... hugs7 ....I also told her that Weight Watchers is in my future as well.......

I went home and informed my family of my findings as well.. they all looked at me like I was nutz. I had a horrible night last night trying to sleep...my dog just won't sleep now the last two nights.. she's walking around the house at night.. acting strange and restless. Of course I was worried about this CT scan today and all that goes with ANY problem that happens after you have FAKE cancer like I had....you wonder if it's connected in some way.

So I tossed and turned.. felt sick and scared...My clock went off at 4:30 am and I felt very sick in the stomach from nerves. I go in the bathroom and I just start crying.. and sobbing.. and on and on. Just about everything from her telling me I really didn't have "cancer" like others...and flash backs of my mom dying from her fake thyroid cancer and my kidneys and my dog and it was NOT good. It was just like the flood gates opened.

I ran downstairs to my husband and he was like WHAT is wrong?He said do NOT listen to that doctor.. just ignore those things she said! It's going to be FINE... there, there..... I said Okay.

I turned around and he said " now, pull up those CHUBBY boot straps and get your FAT A** to WORK!!!!"

Well we both took a fit of laughing and then I felt better. I then grabbed my coat and was heading out the door when I saw on the news that my dogs treats were on the news and they are making some dogs sick and being investigated!!! SO, now I have to worry that my dog is NOT SLEEPING and acting strange because of her treats I am giving her!!!!!

But now it's 12 noon and I am worrying that I have kidney failure from this thyroid mess and no one is going to figure it out until it's TOO LATE!!!! I'd rather have kidney stones, then failure of course.

And so it goes...


----------



## sonnyjane

I won't write a long response. I'll just say the same thing we have all been saying throughout your journey... you need a new doctor, one that will listen to you. Spending any more time with this one is wasting time and money, but I think you already knew that even before this appointment, so there is really no point in ever returning now.

Just a quick note regarding the calcium supplements - how much are you taking, and are you still deficient? I needed the supplements for the week immediately following my surgery as my parathyroid gland was "stunned" and my calcium levels were low, but after a week, my blood tests showed that my calcium levels had returned to normal. It's been quite a while since your surgery, have you had your levels checked? I can't imagine you'd still need high doses of Ca at this stage.


----------



## Andros

Butterflyjkg said:


> Okay, so those of you reading this have two options right now.. I will warn you this might be a long rant. You can either close this out or grab a snack!!
> 
> My doctor appt. was pretty funny.. NOT. She wondered WHY I was back again to see her since she just saw me... ( BACK ON DEC 23rd). I said I have some questions and concerns. Told her about muscle twitching.. hair loss... being tired.....blood in urine... needing a CT scan.. and wondering WHY I am never tested for T3? and all that other stuff.
> 
> So you have to picture this.. my doctor is the tiniest little Indian lady who is very firm and to the point and talks about 500 Miles and hour.... so picture it...
> 
> She said this.... in a very FIRM broken and TO THE POINT Indian accent... use your imagination... " I told you before!! you do not NEED to have your T3 tested.. it is not really important... not for YOU anyway... for that twitching... eat a banana!!! bananas are good!!!! .....that hair loss is NOT from da TYroid....it's not."
> 
> I then said that it was listed as side effect from my meds.. and she says.. " Oh yes, it may be from your Synthroid... but it's rare ( keep in mind, I don't even TAKE Synthroid, HA!!) She said maybe she would switch me to Levoxyl... and that is when I said I ALREADY TAKE LEVOXYL!! You switched me to that back in DECEMBER!!! She then said OH, I changed you from Synthroid to Levoxyl already... I said NO, I have NEVER taken Synthroid... I took Levothyroxine....
> 
> Are you still with me, guys?? Wait! It gets MUCH better!! I won't let you down!
> 
> She said my labs are right where they should be...and that T3 stuff is only if someone would come in PRESENTING SYMPTOMS to her that would alert her that my T3 might not be in the right range!!!! but since I don't have any of those problems, she can assume my T3 is fine....
> 
> Okay.. did I just waste $35 on an office visit here??
> 
> HA! My friggin' hair is RAINING down... I am a nasty beyotch....twitchy.. depressed ( from my life I am sure).. etc.
> 
> I am wondering what symptoms I could have made up that would have triggered her to check my T3????? Then she almost pounded her fist when she told me " It's sym-tum-ATIC!! sym-tum-aTIC! this T3!
> 
> I swear this is true...:tongue0013:
> 
> THEN, she gets up and comes over and feels my neck... and she says " and dont ever tink of yourself as a cancer survivor!!! because you are NOT!!! This was ALL incidental!!.. Dis was not really anyting but an "incidental" really.. so.. don't ever tink of yourself as a cancer SURVIVOR.. you are NOT that!" I cringed and said OKAY, okay.. simmer down..... (no, I didn't say that but I wanted to.)
> 
> OKAY!! Great.. thank GOD she told me I am NOT a cancer survivor. WOW.. talk about a LOAD off my mind!!!!!!!!! HA!~~~ WTBLEEP do you mean I am NOT a cancer survivor?? I had friggin cancer.. I had trauma.. I lost my entire thyroid.. and it was THE most HELLACIOUS, HORRIFYING, DEPRESSING, SCARY and TRAUMATIZING experience of my entire LIFE!!???
> 
> I'm so glad she took the time to explain that to me.... whew. Now I can move on.
> 
> I understand that she meant think positive and don't tell yourself you are a cancer patient... mine was so small... don't let it get into my brain or whatever.. she meant don't let that negative thought get me or constantly be nagging at me, etc. WRONG way of saying it!!!!!!!!! But wait!! it gets BETTER!!!!
> 
> THEN, she goes over and writes in my chart... she says.. " why is it that you have gained so much weight since your last visit here???!! HOW DID YOU DO THAT??!! I said um.. well...... I guess now that I am feeling better and not dying, I gained my weight back. I lost 20 lbs fast when I found out I had to have my thyroid out.. it scared me so bad. I gained it all back now.... so.....when I was here last visit, that was the skinnier ME.. this is the real me now.
> 
> She says.. " You are NOW ova-veight!! You need to get this weight DOWN. I don't want you at this weight! You need to drop ten pounds. I don't want you at dis weight....so..."
> 
> She also said that my kidney problems have nothing to do with my thyroid... and I said what about the SUPPLEMENTS I take because of my thyroid....Kidney stones are from excess calcium carbonate.. and excess vitamin D.. and..???
> 
> She said she will have my Vit D and calcium tested but that is it. .... OKAY.. HAHHAHA
> 
> SO... Not only am I NOT a cancer survivor.. BUT I am a friggin FAT ARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHA.. I left there wishing SO bad that my mom was still alive so we could have laughed like two crazy fools at that visit. (My mom ALSO had that cancer that's not really cancer like I had.. Thyroid.. and she didn't make it) I know she was there in spirit and had a chuckle.... I left there feeling like total LOOZAHHH!! With a big fat butt and bloody urine!!!!!!!
> 
> I am wondering if my cancerous nodule had been in my breast, would I THEN be called a cancer survivor?? Just what is the criteria for being called a cancer survivor? Does anyone know? Not that any of you on here WOULD know, since Thyroid cancer is just an "incidental"!!!! as I have been told numerous times now.
> 
> SO, I get NO T3 testing....and nothing else but Vit D and Calcium... now, If I have this CT today at 3 and it doesn't show stones or gravel... then I can assume my kidneys are just not functioning right or I am heading for failure or something else that's fun... I hope it's nothing, something incidental like my cancer was. Boy, wouldn't that be a stroke of luck!?? :confused0003:
> 
> I got out of that office and I laughed like a nut. I am thinking WHO is the nutty one here?? I was half tempted to SHOUT at the WORLD, "Hey, WORLD!!! I am NOT a cancer SURVIVORRRRR!!! and I'M FATTTTTTTTT!!!!"
> 
> I headed over to my sister's to tell her the good news that I am NOT a cancer survivor.. she was real happy to hear it... hugs7 ....I also told her that Weight Watchers is in my future as well.......
> 
> I went home and informed my family of my findings as well.. they all looked at me like I was nutz. I had a horrible night last night trying to sleep...my dog just won't sleep now the last two nights.. she's walking around the house at night.. acting strange and restless. Of course I was worried about this CT scan today and all that goes with ANY problem that happens after you have FAKE cancer like I had....you wonder if it's connected in some way.
> 
> So I tossed and turned.. felt sick and scared...My clock went off at 4:30 am and I felt very sick in the stomach from nerves. I go in the bathroom and I just start crying.. and sobbing.. and on and on. Just about everything from her telling me I really didn't have "cancer" like others...and flash backs of my mom dying from her fake thyroid cancer and my kidneys and my dog and it was NOT good. It was just like the flood gates opened.
> 
> I ran downstairs to my husband and he was like WHAT is wrong?He said do NOT listen to that doctor.. just ignore those things she said! It's going to be FINE... there, there..... I said Okay.
> 
> I turned around and he said " now, pull up those CHUBBY boot straps and get your FAT A** to WORK!!!!"
> 
> Well we both took a fit of laughing and then I felt better. I then grabbed my coat and was heading out the door when I saw on the news that my dogs treats were on the news and they are making some dogs sick and being investigated!!! SO, now I have to worry that my dog is NOT SLEEPING and acting strange because of her treats I am giving her!!!!!
> 
> But now it's 12 noon and I am worrying that I have kidney failure from this thyroid mess and no one is going to figure it out until it's TOO LATE!!!! I'd rather have kidney stones, then failure of course.
> 
> And so it goes...


If I did not know first hand that this is not funny, I would think it funny. {{{{{Butterflyjkg}}}}}

We all know this is a horrible scary time for you and you are a cancer survivor! Thank goodness for that much.

Now, it is my very very humble opinion that you must find a doctor who will run your FREE T3. You know this, I know it and everyone else here knows it.

Doctor shopping is in order......................big time. FREE T3 (not T3.)


----------



## Octavia

Butterfly, your post made me want to cry and laugh all at the same time. I feel for you, I really do. Trust your gut on this kidney thing, and keep trying to find out what's really wrong.

Did you ask this doctor what symptoms would qualify in her mind as symptoms, since your current ones apparently don't qualify? And what kind of cancer qualifies as cancer to her? Is she well aware that your mother died of thyroid cancer, which is pretty rare? WTbleep is right!

To be honest, I don't think of myself as a cancer survivor...personally, I don't care for that label. It doesn't define me. But I suspect that what you actually desire is some sort of acknowledgement from this doctor that this whole experience has been traumatic for you (and rightfully so, ESPECIALLY given your mother's death...and not having mom here to help you through this just adds even more pain in my book) and that you don't feel as if it is over like doc does. I am feeling rather ignored on your behalf.

But hey...it sounds like despite all of this, you and your husband still have your sense of humor! What your husband said sounds like something my husband would say purely in jest, and we would laugh about it just like you two did!


----------



## webster2

I m so sorry about your doctor's appointment. Geez, what do you suppose made her want to be a doctor..."first do no harm.." She sounds like the endo I use to see, except with an accent from Venezula instead of India. WHen I aksed about adding T3 medication, you would have thought I asked her to mix up a batch of crack.

Your sense of humor along with your husband's are probably the best medicine you have until you find a new doctor. Thank goodness you have that.

I don't think of myself as a cancer survivor either, even though the endo opened our last visit with "So you know you had cancer.." no hello, how are you, just that. I am not really sure how I think of it.

Best wishes getting to the bottom of what is going on with you know. It seems most people here know their bodies much better than the medical folks like to think they do, so hang in there.

See you at Weight Watchers, BTDT, looks like I have to go back again.


----------



## jmill

I don't post on here very often and I guess I just don't understand some of what is being discussed. Just reading about doctors who won't give blood tests is really disturbing. Can someone give me any explaination why a doctor won't, or is reluctant to, give a blood test for FT3? I just don't get it. You're giving the blood and the insurance (or you) is paying for it. If it doesn't show anything then it's no big deal. If it does show something it is a big deal. What's their reason for not wanting to do this test?


----------



## Negative101

Many GPs go simply by their legal training -- which could have occurred in god knows where and when. Not many are up to date with currents standards, and not many wish to be. I suggest to you to do some online research and find a thyroid specialist (thyroidologist), and not just an everyday GP or endo.

As for your kidneys, I'm still hard pressed in thinking there's a clear connection with your thyroid. Can you post your bloodwork for kidney function?


----------



## joplin1975

I, too, think you need to find a new doctor.

After my nodules were discovered by my GYN, she referred me to my GP for further evaluation. My GP re-tested all my thyroid levels, scheduled a RAIU, and also drew additional blood to test kidney function (BUN and creatinine). I believe what she told me, if I am remembering this correctly, was that there is a correlation between thyroid dysfunction and chronic kidney disease, most often polycystic kidney disease. In addition to finding a new endo, I would consider finding a good GP or perhaps urologist, if warranted.

I don't know if I consider myself a cancer survivor or not, given that I'm surrounded by so many people who has Cancer with a Capital C (sometimes saying as much *feels* disingenuous), but I will say I've been on WW since 2001. Some weeks I'm less strict than others, but now that I've gained weight since my TT, I'm back on it with renewed dedication. Both my endo and surgeon have given me the weight talk. It's not fun, but they both approached the subject with kindness and I know it's something I need to address.


----------



## Butterflyjkg

Well, I am still waiting for my doctor to call me with my results, so I just walked across the hall at work (hospital) and got my OWN results from records.

Here they are....
Ct scan of the abdomen and pelvis was performed....Lung bases were clear... liver, spleen, adrenal glands, pancreas and gallbladder are unremarkable.

There is a 1.8cm left adnexal cyst likely representing a functional cyst and can be further charactereized and followed with ultrasound if indicated. Trace pelvic ascites is seen which is likely physiologic.

The bowel suboptimally evaluated without oral contrast material but no acute abnormality is seen.

NO renal or uretal calculi are seen. Both kidneys enhance normally without masses. No adenopathy in the abdomen or pelvis.

IMPRESSION:
Kidneys unremarkable
Trace pelvic ascites which is likely physiologic.
1.8 cm left adenexal cyst.

SO, I am guessing (since no one has bothered to call me) that I have an ovarian cyst? HA! I am figuring out my own problem.

I didn't have any kidney function testing.. this CT was the first step. I was told to go to a urologist but I am wondering if that microscopic urine blood is from my cyst? We will find out......

I know I need a new doctor... I just wanted to share the craziness of my visit with you guys. I knew you would appreciate the madness of it.

SO much for that blood just "being normal" for me... ha.


----------



## Andros

Butterflyjkg said:


> Well, I am still waiting for my doctor to call me with my results, so I just walked across the hall at work (hospital) and got my OWN results from records.
> 
> Here they are....
> Ct scan of the abdomen and pelvis was performed....Lung bases were clear... liver, spleen, adrenal glands, pancreas and gallbladder are unremarkable.
> 
> There is a 1.8cm left adnexal cyst likely representing a functional cyst and can be further charactereized and followed with ultrasound if indicated. Trace pelvic ascites is seen which is likely physiologic.
> 
> The bowel suboptimally evaluated without oral contrast material but no acute abnormality is seen.
> 
> NO renal or uretal calculi are seen. Both kidneys enhance normally without masses. No adenopathy in the abdomen or pelvis.
> 
> IMPRESSION:
> Kidneys unremarkable
> Trace pelvic ascites which is likely physiologic.
> 1.8 cm left adenexal cyst.
> 
> SO, I am guessing (since no one has bothered to call me) that I have an ovarian cyst? HA! I am figuring out my own problem.
> 
> I didn't have any kidney function testing.. this CT was the first step. I was told to go to a urologist but I am wondering if that microscopic urine blood is from my cyst? We will find out......
> 
> I know I need a new doctor... I just wanted to share the craziness of my visit with you guys. I knew you would appreciate the madness of it.
> 
> SO much for that blood just "being normal" for me... ha.


Could be if the cyst is abscessing and that could also account for pain which would or could travel from the point of origin.

Good grief. You sure are having a hard time getting a diagnisis. And just so you know, we all validate you. I have read all your posts and for sure something is afoot besides thyroid.


----------



## Butterflyjkg

Okay.. here are the results of what tests I DID get performed.. NOT my T3's, mind you.. HAHAHAHAHHAHH!!!!

Glucose 85
BUN 17
Creatine .9
BUN/Crea RATIO 20
Sodium139
Potassium 4.2
Chloride 102
CO2 26.9
Calcium ----LOW--- 8.1
ANION GAP?? 10.0

*all these things are in the middle of the NORMAL ranges...except calcium* SURPRISE!!!!!!! "Eat a BANANA, my butt."

Okay.. so the Vitamin D part has 3 parts to it. It's not cut and dry like the other tests... here is what that says.

VIT D 25-OH TOTL--------Result 37. (reference range 30-100)
VIT D 25-OH D3-----------Result 37
VIT D 25-OH D2-----------< 4

Then it says this:

25-OHD3 indicates both endogenous production and supplementation.
25-OHD2 is an indicator of exogenous sources such as diet and supplements.

Therapy is based on measurement of Total 25-OHD, with levels <20 ng/ml indicative of Vitamin D deficiency while levels between 20 ng/ml and 30 suggest insufficiency. 
OPTIMAL levels are >30 ng/ml.

SO, with my UNmedically trained brain I am figuring that I am VERY LOW on calcium and SUPER LOW on D2?

My ENDO says to me.. WHO told you to take all this Vitamin D that you are taking?? I said my GP....??

I take the liquid form.. which, maybe isn't working so well. I take 2-3 drops which is supposed to be 2-3000 units or however you measure that. I think that is a high dose? I am trying to stay away from so many pills, I am allergic to corn and most pills are loaded with corn starch fillers. The liquid seemed like a great idea. What do you think?


----------



## sonnyjane

Butterflyjkg said:


> Calcium ----LOW--- 8.1
> 
> *all these things are in the middle of the NORMAL ranges...except calcium* SURPRISE!!!!!!! "Eat a BANANA, my butt."
> 
> SO, with my UNmedically trained brain I am figuring that I am VERY LOW on calcium and SUPER LOW on D2?


Do you know what units your calcium levels were measured in? I only ask because if it was the same kind of test that I had done, your Ca number is normal, so I'm wondering if they did a different type of test? Also, I'm not sure if your doctor really told you to eat a banana or not, but bananas contain very little calcium, only about 6 mg.


----------



## CLRRN

I know I haven't been around lately or posted much but I'd like to chime in...

1) Although not funny, your post had me laughing and I shared it with my significant other (who is 18 months post treatment for Stage 4 tonsil cancer) Just wondering if he is a cancer survivor? LOL

2) I agree-get a new doctor. Open the phone book, turn to docs/endo page, close your eyes and point-whoever you pick has to be better that your current doc 

3) I'm right there with Octavia-this cancer doesn't define me and I say that everyday. Mike and I were both treated at the same medical center. We got invited to attend the Cancer Survivor Day Celebration on 6/10 at the hospital. Last year we got one post card addressed to Mike, this year two-the 2nd for me. I cried.

4) I wish i had my dad here-he was my rock. He died right before Mike got sick and although I have support from friends/family, it's not the same. He "got me" and we laughed at everything. I miss his support.

Enough of my two cents. I so appreciate everyone sharing the good/bad and the crazy.

xoxo
Chris


----------



## Abcdefg

jmill said:


> Just reading about doctors who won't give blood tests is really disturbing. Can someone give me any explaination why a doctor won't, or is reluctant to, give a blood test for FT3? I just don't get it. You're giving the blood and the insurance (or you) is paying for it. If it doesn't show anything then it's no big deal. If it does show something it is a big deal. What's their reason for not wanting to do this test?


Hi I'm new :hugs:

Anyway, add me to the club of doctors who don't test anything. I've been complaining for over a year about "crushing" fatigue, and she poo-pooed me saying it was aging (I'm turning 40 soon). BS. Turns out, I have a 4cm vascular nodule on my right Thyroid lobe, and multiple smaller ones on the left. I am scheduled for an FNA on the 28th (gosh darned the waiting is horrible!), and that is only after I had to pretty much freak out on her. They never called me with my US results, so after 2 weeks I went storming in there. I asked if I needed more bloodwork and of course she said NO. My TSH was 6.4, (range of 0.5-6.5). Clearly I'm on the hypo end, but she loudly declared " Normal is normal, you don't need bloodwork". I have multiple symptoms, have for a long time. The only thing she told me was to prepare for a cancer dx :sad0049:. My Endo appt I had to make myself. Her office never sent the referral in, but that's another issue.

My point is, many doctor's don't really care. I am looking for a new one...someone who will call with results, make referrals and have some empathy.


----------



## Andros

Abcdefg said:


> Hi I'm new :hugs:
> 
> Anyway, add me to the club of doctors who don't test anything. I've been complaining for over a year about "crushing" fatigue, and she poo-pooed me saying it was aging (I'm turning 40 soon). BS. Turns out, I have a 4cm vascular nodule on my right Thyroid lobe, and multiple smaller ones on the left. I am scheduled for an FNA on the 28th (gosh darned the waiting is horrible!), and that is only after I had to pretty much freak out on her. They never called me with my US results, so after 2 weeks I went storming in there. I asked if I needed more bloodwork and of course she said NO. My TSH was 6.4, (range of 0.5-6.5). Clearly I'm on the hypo end, but she loudly declared " Normal is normal, you don't need bloodwork". I have multiple symptoms, have for a long time. The only thing she told me was to prepare for a cancer dx :sad0049:. My Endo appt I had to make myself. Her office never sent the referral in, but that's another issue.
> 
> My point is, many doctor's don't really care. I am looking for a new one...someone who will call with results, make referrals and have some empathy.


You can find a good one; we all have been through the fire w/that.

Waiting for the FNA can be agnonal; it's all the wondering. But, I sure am glad you are getting one.

And by the way, most of us would say you are way hypo. We have seen worse, of course. AACE recommends the range to be 0.3 to 3.0 and some places feel the top of the range should be 2.0

I and many others only feel best when our TSH is @ 1.0 or less w/the FREES at about 75% of the range given by your lab.


----------



## Abcdefg

Andros said:


> You can find a good one; we all have been through the fire w/that.
> 
> Waiting for the FNA can be agnonal; it's all the wondering. But, I sure am glad you are getting one.
> 
> And by the way, most of us would say you are way hypo. We have seen worse, of course. AACE recommends the range to be 0.3 to 3.0 and some places feel the top of the range should be 2.0
> 
> I and many others only feel best when our TSH is @ 1.0 or less w/the FREES at about 75% of the range given by your lab.


Thank you for your support . I've been obsessing over every piece of info I can find on this. It's been 6 weeks already since she ordered my US, and I feel worse every single day. I'm having neck pain, trouble swallowing and cough. Funny that only after she suggested I get the US, did I notice these particular symptoms. Previously, it was the sluggish feeling, problems sleeping, stomach upset etc. I might create a thread with my results and get some feedback. I certainly feel hypo, and at times hyper. I'm in a freezing cold stage right now, and miserable .


----------



## Andros

Abcdefg said:


> Thank you for your support . I've been obsessing over every piece of info I can find on this. It's been 6 weeks already since she ordered my US, and I feel worse every single day. I'm having neck pain, trouble swallowing and cough. Funny that only after she suggested I get the US, did I notice these particular symptoms. Previously, it was the sluggish feeling, problems sleeping, stomach upset etc. I might create a thread with my results and get some feedback. I certainly feel hypo, and at times hyper. I'm in a freezing cold stage right now, and miserable .


Yes; please do that. We have some very well informed and experienced posters here who would be glad to comment, offer support and help.


----------

